# R3GTR V spec freshly repainted dark titanium grey



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Lambo Girgo Avalon


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That looks absolutely awesome :smokin:

Great choice of colour, suits it really well.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is absolutly:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW, very tasty


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Stunning!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb color!


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the kinds words

The car is back into storage as I am in the US 

Next up would be tints, some Black NIsmo LMGT4s shood with 048s


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very nice!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks fantastic.
I'd keep the wheels, everything there works so well.

Its so hard to get a GTR modded tastefully and you've hit the bullseye there.


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

Very very nice !


----------



## 05r1 (Mar 19, 2006)

thats hot man, nice work, more pics ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

AWESOME!

Wanted to paint my R33 that colour ever since I saw a Murcielago over here. Great choice!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I am not normally bothered about colour, but I am liking that a lot!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that colour suits it well very good choice!


----------



## wan (Mar 26, 2006)

OMG! you've resprayed your yellow r34! and new plates too!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice!

What wheel arch extensions are they?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looks like its been dipped in laquer excellent paint job and superb colour


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Good old gun metal grey:smokin:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

that is daaaaaaam nice, good job. 

can u make it so i can use a wallpaper ?


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

very sexual:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Definitely looks sweet. Can you get some higher res pictures up as its hard to appreciate the subtleties of the colour with small pictures?

Cya O!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks Sweeeeeet!! Good work fella.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

weka said:


> Nice!
> 
> What wheel arch extensions are they?


Looks like Nismo


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

love those wheels..

colours match perfectly


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

beautiful and i agree with rasonline. wheels match perfectly


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Love the colour, superb choice :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We want' bigger pictures 

did i already mention that this should have been a factory color from Nissan?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

damn..that´s a sexy color


----------



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

stunning!! lovely do you have a high res pic? gia[email protected]


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Glorious color choice, you'd be a brave man to pull out in front of it, it looks like it'd suck you up off the road and spit you out. Awesome


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

incredible car and color. car is scary gorgeous. i'd keep the wheels. those look like Prodrive GC-07s.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow, that's simply stunning.   I love the choice of colour


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow weeeee


----------



## rizzee (May 30, 2006)

really nice car. beautiful, the colour rele suits it nice one:smokin:


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice , any chance of sending me the full res pics by email...
just to add to my collections...

[email protected]


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

looks like the evo 8 fq colour. One of the nicest colours. looks stunning!


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

im liking that alot


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice to see a different colour for once, suit's it really nice!


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

NICE color


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

could anyone tell me what exact colour that is on the gtr34???? what sort of lambo grey what code is it please someone help me???????????????????????????


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

*paint*

how much did u drop on the paint job?


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

very very nice. i always wondered what the top secret bumper would look like with the nismo side skirts, first example i've seen.

i've been tossing up between that and the z-tune bumper, i think i've made my mind up!


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

*more*


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome!

think would look better without the arches


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------

